# Under layout Sound



## nrscroller (Dec 3, 2018)

HI
I was wondering if a person bought a say Tsunami sound decoder for diesel, can you put that under a layout and wire speakers to it and run it with a push button of some sort. I have a dcc layout with digitrax. I would think you could program it to my main zepher unit and just leave that programmed to that decoder and run with my ut4 cab. JUst a thought without having to battle putting decoders in or buying sound engines. Thoughts from anyone on this??? I am running HO scale.
Thanks
Bill


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

That’s a good idea. I had thought about doing that at a railway crossing, as I just want a horn and bells at that junction. I was thinking of a mrc diesel sounder, as it is simple to install, and has many variables.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

You could consist the tsunami to whatever loco your are running on the track. Just power the decoder tsunami off the track. The sound won't follow the train, but on a small layout? You could also drive larger speakers to generate better sound!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

If it's a DCC sound decoder and you want it
to be stationary, simply connect the input to
your DCC bus, give the decoder a 'spare'
address, and you can control it with your
reguar DCC controller.

I like Lemonhawks suggestion, if you have a
specific loco you want to be 'sound' simply add
the stationary decoder to a consist with that
loco. I would think it would offer the same 
sound that it would if on board 'that' loco.

My only question, would the stationary decoder
need a 'load' in place of a motor?

I guess you could connect an old used motor
to it and just let it whir under the table.

Don


----------



## Hobbytronics (Mar 17, 2019)

Sound decoders are expensive just use one of these recording circuits from ebay https://www.ebay.com/itm/Voice-Record-Playback-Module-Sound-Board-120-Second-for-Toy-Gift-Accessaries/333126887276?_trksid=p2485497.m4902.l9144










They are low cost and can record up to 2 min. You can even connect it to the speaker output of your decoder to the input of the mic jack and record your sounds directly into it.


----------

